# ***Squirters thread***...



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

By request...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

I approve of this thread


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I approve of this thread


 



I like the 4th one...

Her hair is nice...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Bottom's Up (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## senior316 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now I understand why the "spinning class" always has puddles around the stationary bikes


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2012)

Madmans mom in this thread?


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 30, 2012)

i wonder if the third one would shoot ur dick out lol     never had a Squirter  ahh now i'm married and never will


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2012)

Its overrated, squirting is only good when she does it on your dick and wash’s her shit off…...


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 30, 2012)

it look like piss almost but clear lol


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2012)

....ExLe...........that's got to be pee................

................What else could it be.......???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

charley said:


> ....ExLe...........that's got to be pee................
> 
> ................What else could it be.......???????????????????????????????????????????????


 






Dunno, fuck it...

Then it's a golden shower thread...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 

Couldn't wait to use it I see...


----------



## colochine (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.gagreport.com/Funny_Pictures/GIFS-2/Asian_circle_squirt.gif


----------



## colochine (Jan 31, 2012)

http://2010.omfgif.com/gif/2010/gifs--temp-rename/7e428c_pink_anal_squirt.gif


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2012)

colochine said:


> http://2010.omfgif.com/gif/2010/gifs--temp-rename/7e428c_pink_anal_squirt.gif





..........And now for some breakfast.................


----------



## colochine (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 4, 2012)

ExLe...you are the king!!!!!will rep as soon as hammer recharges


----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)

colochine said:


>


 


I like...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


>




wow! thats fucking intense!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



 interesting


----------



## Imosted (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


>




WTF kinda porn is this?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Imosted said:


> WTF kinda porn is this?


 

Some funny ass porn...

That's what kind...


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

Imosted said:


> WTF kinda porn is this?



I guess it's borderline squirters. I could went with this thread of girls on the toilet?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> I guess it's borderline squirters. I could went with this thread of girls on the toilet?


 

Another classic thread...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/147714-girls-toilet.html


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Another classic thread...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/147714-girls-toilet.html



There should be a thread stickied that has links to all of your threads, that way I don't have to scroll pages of senseless madman banter to find girls peeing on an octopus.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> There should be a thread stickied that has links to all of your threads, that way I don't have to scroll pages of senseless madman banter to find girls peeing on an octopus.


 



Good Idea...

Maybe I can start a thread with all the links to all my classics...

I doubt they are cool enough to sticky it...


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


>



follow up:


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

Neat


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> follow up:


...some crazy shit


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 8, 2012)

Man just when you think you've seen it all... Bam some crazy motherfucker does octopus/Asian/lesbian/golden shower porn... God I live a sheltered life


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Man just when you think you've seen it all... Bam some crazy motherfucker does octopus/Asian/lesbian/golden shower porn... God I live a sheltered life


 



I'm just getting warmed up...

I don't want to spoil you guys and add the good all at once...


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 8, 2012)

ExLe said:


>


ExLe on his "A" game again!


----------



## ExLe (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Feb 10, 2012)

Japan.  Home to 95% of the world's weird shit.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 10, 2012)




----------

